# 64 Door Lock Replacement



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Friends,

I ordered a set of keys and cylinders for my ignition and doors.

I'm thinking the door lock replacement will be pretty easy but.....

I know I need the trim tool to pull the door panel and will pick one up.

Anything other things I need to know? :confused

Thanks,
Pesty Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll need the tool for the window crank removal too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Before you pull the window cranks, note their position with the windows rolled up. That way, you can re-install them correctly. Also, when putting the cranks back on, with the crank in your hand, push the c-clip all the way in the groove. Then, you just push the crank onto the splines and it snaps into place. The only need for the tool is removal. To remove, line tool up with the long arm of the crank and push towards the shaft end. The big end of the tool should be at the shaft end, and the small part of the tool should be at the crank handle end. Be careful of the door panel!!!


----------

